# Please help!



## walker (Jan 29, 2011)

i got 1 pekingese 15 months old but still look like 6 months old puppy, after all the text, hypoide hormone too low, kidney linking, 3 vets confirmed can't help, just let her go but i can't.Still got time i got to try. She can eat alot but can't get fat. she can play around happily, how can i let her sleep.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You might want to look into feeding a raw meat only diet. It might regulate the thyroid issue and she'll begin to gain weight. You can also take supplements like borax, extra virgin coconut oil and organic apple cider vinegar to help regulate the thyroid.


----------



## walker (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks so much, i'm feeding her Orijen puppy now but i will try it, if anything can help her i will try. Thanks, will let u know how's the result.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you end up using the supplements I told you about, you want to use small amounts. That's because you have a small dog. You can give 1/16th of a teaspoon of borax and 1 teapoon of braggs apple cider vinegar either in drinking water or mixed into food. Don't give ACV straight. It must be diluted either in food or water. Also Give 1 teapoon of extra virgin coconut oil. Your dog should eat it right out of your hand. Give these supplements 5 times a week in the beginning. If everything starts to work you can go to 3 times a week. If you want to add a good immune booster, give 1/2 of garlic clove chopped up 5 x a week. Than cut back to 3x after you see results. The raw diet will also be a immune booster;0)


----------

